# Road bike tyres



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

I got a puncture on my road bike, but need to replace the tyres as the one with a puncture is split.

What's the best 700x23c tyres to get please?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I have continental gatorskins on mine. Not cheap but have served me well for the last 18 months.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Have a look through the reviews on the "chain reaction " site. 

Gonz.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

As above, the Gatorskins get good reviews, but I've just fitted some Continental four seasons on my "workhorse" bike. They certainly seem to ride well.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Can your bike support 25c? If so might be worth it for a little more ride comfort and potential puncture resistance.

Apparently 25c roll better too than 23c...

If you wanna nerd it up...

http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/road-bike-reviews


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Have had Gatorskins and Continental Sports in various sizes and have had no troubles.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

I found gatorskins good, have had schwalbe marathon plus in 25s but rolling resistance felt poor. Have got Vittorias on at the moment and they ride nicely but my god they were hard to get on the rims.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

If price is no object then schwalbe one or Michelin Pro 4s.

I have continental gran prix on currently and they are very good imo. They are pretty cheap at the moment too


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm using Michelin Pro 4s and they are brilliant. 

Gonz.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Got myself some gatorskins in the end. But having a right nightmare with the inner tubes. I bought 2 contenintal tubes about 2 years ago tried using one of them to fix my puncture but it won't pump up for some reason anyone know why? Both are the same and also bought another one from tesco today and that won't pump up either?


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Not to hurt your feelings but I'm assuming they are the Presta valve type, you know what you're doing with them, if you are then you probably need to press them into the head of the pump a bit more.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah the presta ones mate, been doing that mate but still nothing? Got a mate coming round tomorrow to have a look for me.


----------

